# Airedales pups



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

These are some of the pups. They are 24 days old today.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

YAY!!!! They are so friggin cute!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don,

Are you sure those aren't Rottweiller puppies? They're too big to be Airedales


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Cute little guys! So Carol when are you picking one up?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don,
> 
> Are you sure those aren't Rottweiller puppies? They're too big to be Airedales


You must be thinking of those little showdales Thomas. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Is white on the feet common? If so, where does it come from? In my own breed it's often a dead ringer for a boxer outcross that someone lied about.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It isn't acceptable Nicole but it is common. Normally it grows out as long as it is just on the toes. The reality is that it is a show standard so it makes no difference but, the white comes from the showlines I started with. Haven't seen it for years but the tighter the dogs get, the more white I am seeing again. I have never notice it affect the working ability ut I hate to see enough white to where you see the pads pink as they are softer.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Cute little guys! So Carol when are you picking one up?



Ugh...wish I could say soon, but I will have to wait until Ash gets older and then I will have Don send me one to abuse....LOL:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It isn't acceptable Nicole. I have never notice it affect the working ability.


Thanks for the info. I am aware of both of the statements made above but really was just interested in knowing what it's origin of it is. In most breeds people have a pretty good idea where color linked or other phaneroptical characteristics originate. And while I know that people firmly hold onto the general idea of color not having much, if any, bearing on working traits, I've never fully bought into that particularly because in the cases where things like white feet and black masks surface often so do the breed related working qualities and traits associated with the source of those markings. So yes, in effect there is a difference. 

Clearly that wouldn't likely be the case in breeds known for better integrity but in those not, there is definitely a difference. Kinda like the black in the bulldog seen more and more often, it's not just the black that makes these dogs different but why they are black that does... 

I'm rambling now... have a good day.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Don, they are just adorable.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Great looking pups


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It isn't acceptable Nicole but it is common. Normally it grows out as long as it is just on the toes. The reality is that it is a show standard so it makes no difference but, the white comes from the showlines I started with. Haven't seen it for years but the tighter the dogs get, the more white I am seeing again. I have never notice it affect the working ability ut I hate to see enough white to where you see the pads pink as they are softer.


Shame on you Don! 
"the white comes from showlines". 
Those folks are way to good with a bottle of dye to ever let that happen. :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

More pictures please ;-) Look at all the "fiber" they're getting from that huge hole in their dog house \\/

The pups look good and healthy, Don.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is it Candy....you never showed up. LOL The last two I just took while I was coming in so you could feel sorry for for the dogs having to endure this lifestyle. Pretty nice out for the middle of Feb. Was a bit over 70 today. Pretty tough for those snowed in I guess. Did the tails myself by the way. Pocket knife, no stitches. LOL


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry Don I'm "directionally challenged" and for a native Californian it's pretty embarassing 

Those pups look so traumatized over their tails being hacked off :razz: Listen if those pups/dogs don't appreciate that beautiful country you live, tell 'em to move over I'm a coming (once I get GPS of course). 

Great photos Don!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! and I bet you used a dull pocket knife too....ya meanie....LMAO


----------



## jacque gillis (Dec 13, 2009)

Don, nice looking animals, do the airs hunt by sight only or do they wind also, reason i ask is we run yotes with crosses mostly walkers in the woodes appalachin hills/mnts. never hunted with a sight/stag/lurcher is your terrain close to ours,our farm is put together like this give or take 100cres open fields 100ares of hardwoods, patchy like that for a couple thousandacres, i usually cast off the wheeler when we see them running a timberline then they dart in the woods in your opion would i be wasting money and time trying such a hound, would be nice to cut some time off my hunting with those faster animals lol


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Jacque. Airedales are winding dogs basically. These dogs will track also. Coyotes are tough to catch once they hit cover even with a fast dog. They can go through brush like smoke as I am sure you know. Even on open ground they can give good greyhounds a run for the money. What do you think?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Thanks Jacque. Airedales are winding dogs basically. These dogs will track also. Coyotes are tough to catch once they hit cover even with a fast dog. They can go through brush like smoke as I am sure you know. Even on open ground they can give good greyhounds a run for the money. What do you think?


Don, how about that Dale x sighthound lurcher you friend bred from one of your studs? His speed was pretty good wasn't it? You did comment about crossing back into the sight hound though didn't you?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

when you guys talk about winding is that the same as air scenting? 

i bet an airedale x with a sighthound would be super quick.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Winding and airscenting are the same Chris. If the airedale is built more like the coursing hound it seemed to work pretty well. They are still slower and the trick is to breed back toe the greyhound without loosing the jaw strength of the airedale...which was one of the reasons for the cross, the power.


----------



## jacque gillis (Dec 13, 2009)

well the more i dwell on it the more i am leaning towards trying it out, the tmber is big and sight in the woods is not to bad, till you hit the bottoms then it thickens, it is more encourageing knowing that they can use their noses


----------

